# [Video]Tmac,Yao&Swift



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

I got this video from Clutchfans which features Tmac, Yao and Swift, it waz awesome!! Credit to TheBear01 :clap: 

http://s10.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=...VB3IADL3Z0GRVTZ


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Noone re-upped the video so noone can see it


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

please find a re-up


----------



## The 3rd Coast (Jul 28, 2005)

can somebody get a re-up on this??? we're taking it this year


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

First think about making it out of the first round, then think about taking it all.......
P.S. I cant wait to see amare serve up another facial on a person u guys call stromile swift


----------



## 05OffSeason (Jun 1, 2005)

THis is the re-up:
http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2MM0UP509VMOF0UECATCEHUTS6


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> First think about making it out of the first round, then think about taking it all.......
> P.S. I cant wait to see amare serve up another facial on a person u guys call stromile swift


quit trolling you *edited*


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

ur a *edited* for saying trolling....hahahahaha ******


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

McGrady said:


> quit trolling you *edited*


ahhh, leave him alone. he's bitter because his team is gonna lose joe johnson as part of their trip back to mediocrity

btw, am i the only person who gets annoyed when i have to check the number of *s to figure out which insult was used. (im on a laptop and i dont use my glasses so its hard to tell the difference between 4 or 5 and 5 or 6)


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

The Phoenix Suns wont lose Joe Johnson, but if they did, lets compare our teams.

Amare vs. Yao- How many times has Amare posterized this poor Chinese man.
Kurt Thomas vs. Stro - Amare will handle him too. Kurt can just watch.
Marion vs. Whoever- Marion will handle whoever u guys wanna throw in here.
Bell? vs. McGrady- Mr. Cross eyes will get locked down, even though Raja wont be starting here cuz jj will be back or we'll sign Finley
Nash vs. Sura- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> ahhh, leave him alone. he's bitter because his team is gonna lose joe johnson as part of their trip back to mediocrity
> 
> btw, am i the only person who gets annoyed when i have to check the number of *s to figure out which insult was used. (im on a laptop and i dont use my glasses so its hard to tell the difference between 4 or 5 and 5 or 6)


What does him saying about the Rockets not getting out of the first rd have ANYTHING to do with losing Joe Johnson? Nothing. I'm not backing up what he said though. I think all of you should quit it( The Matrix baiting is not permitted). But I just don't see how that even connects.

As for us going back to mediocrity? I see no logic in that with Amare, Nash, Marion still on our team, so I have to say something. We'd still have a good team without JJ. Maybe even better than the Rockets. But isn't that were the Rockets were in? Mediocrity? Until they traded most of their players except Tmac, Yao, and Sura I believe. Even before then too. Then you had a 2-0 and lost to the Mavs by 40 pts. And we pretty much beat the Mavs without Joe Johnson.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

That video was outrageous


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Now why the heck would a couple of Suns fans come into this thread talking crap about our team and praising their team? Grow up guys.

We're happy about our team, and can care less what you guys think at this moment.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Now why the heck would a couple of Suns fans come into this thread talking crap about our team and praising their team? Grow up guys.
> 
> We're happy about our team, and can care less what you guys think at this moment.




Don't be coming at me with that "grow up" crap. I like your team and where it's going too. I just posted facts from the past. And whole reason I did post, was to point out how "pimped out" made no sense with JJ thing and I warned The Matrix about baiting because it's against the rules.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Please don't use the word **** in a derogatory manner, it's against board policy. I'm locking this thread for now, unless someone can PM me with a link of the re-up... I'll post it and reopen the thread.


----------

